# H2O Internaltional VW show - not audio, but HUGE car show Ocean City, MD sep 28\29



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

who is going? 

*H20I.COM*
••••••H2O International 2013••••••
•••• September 28 & 29, 2013 ••••


http://goo.gl/maps/CRTnU

im leaving today with my wifes' vw. we have a cabin at the campground that is hosting H20, its going to be rad. these are my car and my wifes car.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going next year, my Kid's B5 A4 is not ready for it yet.. We got some plans that we need to start putting in place.. If he would just stop selling his rims, for once and stick to just one set..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

right on. 

h20 was a freakin blast. if you do go, make sure you hit me up... cuz ill be going for the forseeable future 

i didnt take many pictures, instagram #h20i and you will see a billion of them. i dont have a good camera - just my phone.

more pictures;
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=h2oi&s=rec

pic of the line for parking - this went from 9am until 2pm like this without a break. it was tons of fun watching all these bagged cars and static drops scraping the rocks lol.










this is a random convoy i had going home. there ended up being 10 cars or more in a line back to virginia beach for a while there on 13 south. i couldnt make out the cars way in the back but from what my wife said (who was further back) there were a bunch behind us lol.



















pic of my little setup that i demo'd for anyone who asked.










pic of the crazy designvision gti (sorry the pics washed out)


















it was so damn cool. whoever missed it that lives there should be ashamed. i had a blast.


----------

